# JSF 1.2-Anwendung mit Eclipse Galileo



## JanHH (19. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich hatte mal Eclipse 3.4, dazu hatte ich irgendwelche Plugins runtergeladen (ich vermute, es waren ganz einfach die web tools), damit konnte ich dann ein neues Projekt mit JSF 1.2 anlegen.

Habe nun einen neuen Rechner, wieder Eclipse installiert, diesmal 3.5, die EE-Version, dachte, prima, JSF gleich dabei, aber hier wird mir nur ein JSF 1.1-Projekt angeboten.

Web Tool-Plugins liessen sich keine weiteren installieren, der entsprechende Dialog meldete nur einen Fehler, den nachzuvollziehen mir dann zu nervig war.

Weiss jemand rat?

Und geht es anderen Leuten auch so, dass das ganze IDE-Thema arg nervig ist? Benutze sonst netbeans, das funktioniert "Mit ach und krach", aber vergiss beim clean&build auch gerne mal ein paar Klassen, und ist ausserdem (im Vergleich zu Eclipse) arg träge und langsam. Eclipse wiederum wäre gut, wenn es denn für "Normaluser" einfach zu konfigurieren wäre.. finde es wirklich unzumutbar. Programmieren an sich kein Problem, aber man scheitert daran, die IDE einzurichten. Grummel.


----------



## maki (19. Jul 2009)

New -> Project .. -> Web -> Dynamic Web Projekt

Rechtsklick aufs Projekt ->Properties -> Project Facets 

Da kannst du dann angeben das es sich um ein JSF Project handelt (inkl. Version), beim ersten mal wirst du noch die JSF libs konfigurieren müssen (auf "Further Configuration requiered" klicken), da es mittlerweile sehr viele gibt...


----------

